# Disorganized thoughts...writing, etc.



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Does anyone else have these? I've been wanting to write my story in the story section but I just can't seem to write it. My thoughts are so disorganized and I wouldn't even know where to begin... and then I'd probably start drifting on to meaningless information that has nothing to do with anything. It's quite frustrating. I also want to write books. Ha! Like that will ever happen.

Also, when I was in school I had a note-taking problem. I would practically rewrite the book I was taking notes on, I was afraid I'd leave something important out. Maybe that has something to do with all this. Maybe I need a writing tutor.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

In a previous post I mentioned a few problems with the brain fog / anxiety that come with the DP. Like you, I am also having great difficulty when it comes to writing and even speaking. I can?t seem to structure my thoughts into some sort of logical flow. Basic tasks also seem to take a lot longer and require a lot of exertion as my concentration and focus wains as well. The lack of focus has progressed to such a point where I am now also having problems reading books and driving a motor vehicle in a safe fashion. A few people mentioned to me that it is quite possible the brain fog symptoms are solely caused by anxiety, so maybe its best to attack the problem from that front? It?s just the worry over long term intellectual retardation of some sort that will stop me from being my previous self again. Of course the worry only perpetuates the anxiety and thus the fog, but it?s hard not to be concerned when you're almost totally mentally incapacitated by it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

Yes, writing, thinking, reading, listening takes a LOT of effort!

I have trouble capturing the essence of what someone is saying and I always feel like I am a little bit 'off' from what I want to say or write, like having lost the plot, but being close to it, if that makes sense?

I read something on information processing on a site. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

Cant find it. I know the problem with information processing has to do with PTSD (in my case) and that this is normal for people with DP.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

The following snippet was taken from an article entitled "Effects of communication load, affect, and anxiety on the performance of information processing tasks" and it addresses some of the points this thread has touched on regarding the close interrelation between anxiety, information processing and cognitive abilities.



> _King, Paul E. Behnke, Ralph R._
> *Communication Quarterly*
> January 01, 2000
> 
> ...


I was sadly unable to get the full article as it was provided only on a subscription basis. It'd be great if someone could post a link to where the full version can be found if its available without fee.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah I sometimes get this overload of information that I feel is similar to ADD. I have to write really quickly before I forget something as my brain has moved onto the next bit. Its a bit obsessive too. Not sure whether dp causes it or vice versa. I think dp comes after. I write really long posts because I don't want to miss anything out too. Brain fog is so tiring. And after a while nothing makes sense.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i AM THERE TOO PEACEDOVE, keep trying to write my story,but it all comes out wrong as if none of it is relevant, I get so confused at the moment, total lack of concentration, find it hard to talk, listen, react to anything basically totally dead on the inside. I have also had really bad images of people just been walking brains which really freaks me out, see thats not relevant to this, but can relate to what your saying......IT SUCKS


----------

